# The W12 Touareg



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Courtesy of http://www.touareg-freunde.de


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

There's nothing not to love about that.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

It lives.
All we need now are numbers.
Prices / HP / Torque / 0-60


_Modified by mishref at 9:00 PM 5-30-2004_


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_It lives.
All we need now are numbers.
Prices / HP / Torque / 0-60


MPG / Size of Fuel Tank(er)










_Modified by leebo at 9:15 PM 5-30-2004_


----------



## TREGGUY (May 22, 2004)

Excuse me while I change my shorts!


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: The W12 Touareg (spockcat)*

450hp?!







hmmm, just like a turbo pepper.
how about cost? maybe a few thou less than the turbo.
Can it handle like the porsche? 
Can it handle like a V6 or V8 Touareg? 
I bet the V10 still has more torque!
Sure would like to test drive it, but I'll keep my big ten TDI.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*

The W12 Phaeton costs about $95,000, does 0-100 km/h in 6.1 sec, has 420 hp and 406 ft.-lbs. of torque. Would you expect the Touareg to be much different?


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I bet the W12 Touareg will be just slightly less costly than the Phaeton and a little bit slower.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Richard1)*

True but if you check the Phaeton specs, you will find it weights nearly as much as a Touareg, so the difference in acceleration will probably not be very much.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

According to VW:
Phaeton V8
0-60
6.7 seconds
Phaeton W12
0-60
5.9 seconds
-0.8secs
Touareg V8:
0-60
7.6 seconds
Using some ghetto math:
7.6 - 0.8 = ~6.8secs
Cayenne Turbo: ~5.6secs.
FX45: ~6.5 secs.
X5 4.8is: ~6.0 secs.
The car is still too slow compared to the other cars in its price range/category. VW needs to drop a supercharger or something in there.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_True but if you check the Phaeton specs, you will find it weights nearly as much as a Touareg, so the difference in acceleration will probably not be very much.

Yeah but I think the Phaeton has a lower center of gravity which will make a difference IMO. It should also be more aerodynamic than the Touareg but who knows?


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

I hate how they stuck the ugly dual exhausts on the touareg. They should have put the dual exhaust on the V8 and given the oval exaust to the W12.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (mishref)*

baby, thats got quad exhausts. They look goooood.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Juaser)*

Agreed! I'll take the quads on my V8 anyday!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would like to see more shots of this beast from the rear however.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

That looks to be the infamous Studie design touareg prototype in a production form. I read a report where VW was thinking about producing it and calling it the Touareg Sport.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: The W12 Touareg (spockcat)*

Remember early this year when VW_Oman, which family owns the VW dealership in Oman, said that the W12 Touareg is comming.
I don't remember if he said that on Touareg or Phaeton forum but he had a V8 in exact colour like this one.


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (mishref)*

Maybe another hint at its performance would be to compare the V10 Touareg and Phaetons, then extrapolate the difference to the W12 versions?


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

Highline,
I was told that there are W12 Touaregs in Bahrain. And they were not in the showroom or anything, someone was driving around in it. Its probably someone in the dealership. They brought Phaetons to Kuwait before they were officially launched.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_Highline,
I was told that there are W12 Touaregs in Bahrain. And they were not in the showroom or anything, someone was driving around in it. Its probably someone in the dealership. They brought Phaetons to Kuwait before they were officially launched.

Keep in mind that Cayenne, Touareg, BMW X3, Land Rover LR3 (Discovery) were all tested for heat endurrance and sand off-roading in Dubai and propably somewhere else on the region also. People here are crazy about cars, and Bahrain's Crown Prince is one of the biggest car baffs, he even made possible Bahrain' F1, so I wouldn't be surprised if he drives a W12 Touareg.
As for the Phaetons, VW presented the car to the press here in Dubai on March 2002, they brought over 12 shiny black W12 models. I saw them on a trailer and drooled all over







Also the cars then made the showroom tour so it is possible that they went in Kuwait also. If you think that was almost three months before the May 31st release in Germany.
But hey I have seen here the Maybach somewhere in April 2002, a month before the car was presented to the press for the first time in New York.


----------



## Treger (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: (Highline)*

I ran into someone on Sat who claims to have one of these in Delaware. My main interest is to check the seats out. They're supposed to be sport seats. My biggest complaint is how uncomfortable the stock premium plus seats are. Anyone have interior shots or know what's in them?


----------



## Jack F (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (Treger)*

It would be a great disappointment if the W12 did not have upgraded seats. I find the seats hard and poorly bolstered for my body type, I guess. For almost 100K there should be quite a few nicer appointments than just the engine and the seats.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Jack F, 
I agree with you.. the seats are bad.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Uriah)*

They're typical European seats.


_Modified by SUVW at 2:03 PM 6-1-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_They're typical European seats.

_Modified by SUVW at 2:03 PM 6-1-2004_

Yup, they sit on wooden benches in the Hofbräuhaus in München afterall!


----------



## Treger (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I disagree about typical european seats. I'm the proud owner of an E39 M5 and those seats are amazing. My daily driver is a '95 325i with sport package (and no lumbar), the seats are much more comfortable and supportive. X-5's, 911's (any year), much better. I even looked into converting to Cayenne seats (much better too), but it's not an easy switch. We were reminded once again after a 6 hour drive last night how uncomfortable they are. If anyone knows whose seats are used in the W-12, please pass it on. I know Recaro doesn't have anything yet.


----------



## Jack F (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (SUVW)*

Correction: they are BAD european seats. Simply to narrow in the thighs and much to wide in the torso. Do all germans fit this physical description?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re:*

Too bad but Recaro doesn't have an adapter yet for the Touareg/Cayenne. Otherwise you could put in a Recaro Orthopaed.
Frankly, I don't find the stock seat uncomfortable. I must fit the German mold.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Treger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Treger* »_ We were reminded once again after a 6 hour drive last night how uncomfortable they are. 

Do not misunderstand this as a personality judgment--it's stricly one of an anatomical nature--I guess it's true--"there's an ass for every seat".
I started out with a major hamstring problem last year, and proceeded to drive 13,000 miles in seven weeks in that seat. It wasn't until I got to Oklahoma City (about 1000 miles in) and had done hours of stretching that I could handle the stiffness of the seats without a pillow helping to soften the ride.
Since then, however, it's never been a problem. I just drove today from Philadelphia (190 miles), and was very comfortable. For the record, while I could lose some weight, my butt's not my problem. I guess everyone's different (hence the comment above).


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

I just finished off a road trip to DC. 600 miles both ways. I had no problems, and my "co-pilot" was asleep for a good chunk of the ride. I guess it depends on what you are used to when it comes to Car seats.


----------



## Tamashek (May 19, 2004)

We find the seats comfortable, but the lack of lateral support is an issue when going around corners quickly - as the driver, it's annoying to be sliding from side-to-side. A grab handle - like in the Cayenne, mounted next to to the gear lever - would also be good for the co-pilot. I find the Porsche seats less comfortable initially, but they are fine after a short drive and excellent when cornering.


----------



## stephenkyu (Aug 18, 2003)

Volkswagen should look at the supplier of Volvo's seat... now there is a seat that feels good.
Either that, or hire some chiropractors (sp?) like some of the other manufacturers that have decent seating. Preferably Swedish, since both Saab and Volvo have excellent seats in my opinion.


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Treger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Treger* »_I ran into someone on Sat who claims to have one of these in Delaware.

A W12 Touareg or a Maybach?


----------



## Treger (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*

The W-12 Treg. I hope to see it next week. Perhaps he'll let me take a couple of photos - inc a shot of the seats. Must still have seat heaters though...........


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Treger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Treger* »_The W-12 Treg. I hope to see it next week. Perhaps he'll let me take a couple of photos - inc a shot of the seats. Must still have seat heaters though...........

And find out how he got it. I don't think any of us were aware that these were for sale at all.


----------



## Eolair (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_The W12 Phaeton costs about $95,000, does 0-100 km/h in 6.1 sec, has 420 hp and 406 ft.-lbs. of torque. Would you expect the Touareg to be much different? 

According to the actual Auto, Motor und Sport:
available fall 2004
450hp W12
limited numbers:
333 for the Middle East
100 for Europe
pricing should start at 90k € (110k US$) here in Germany, incl. 16% taxes


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Eolair)*

As I suspected, no W12s for the USA?!


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (Eolair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eolair* »_
According to the actual Auto, Motor und Sport:
available fall 2004
450hp W12
limited numbers:
*333 for the Middle East*
100 for Europe
pricing should start at 90k € (110k US$) here in Germany, incl. 16% taxes


So Abu Dhabi Goverment's taking 10% stake in VW AG is paying off. I will look around and as soon I see one I'll report it here, possibly with pictures also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

I think I know what vehicle I am getting when I get back to Kuwait ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_I think I know what vehicle I am getting when I get back to Kuwait ...









Are you planning on doubling your cylinders?


----------



## 02_GTI_1.8T (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (Eolair)*

That Color


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Are you planning on doubling your cylinders?

Considering gas is much cheaper, speeding laws are more lax and insurance is not an arm and a leg. Yup, double 6 is always a good thing in Kuwait.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (mishref)*

http://www.thecarconnection.co...=6164

_Quote »_
Bernd Pischetsrieder has rubber‑stamped plans for the Phaeton R, which could see it going head‑to‑head with the future Mercedes 612-hp S63 AMG. Volkswagen's secret weapon will be under the hood: the Bentley Continental GT's twin‑turbo 6.0‑liter W12 engine.
The W12 produces 552 hp in the two‑door Bentley. However, Volkswagen is hoping to liberate even more grunt in a bid to match the 6.0‑liter V-12 S‑Class, which could run the 0‑60 sprint in less than five seconds.


If the W12 Touareg gets the twin-turbo engine, then this will a pepper eater.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Eolair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eolair* »_According to the actual Auto, Motor und Sport:
available fall 2004
450hp W12
limited numbers:
333 for the Middle East
100 for Europe
pricing should start at 90k € (110k US$) here in Germany, incl. 16% taxes

Here is the magazine article from Thierry:


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Same exhaust tips as the V10, the non-chrome ones. I hope they change them to something different.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (mishref)*

You could get a W12 for alot cheaper:








Just switch the badges, and make sure no one ever looks under the hood.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (mishref)*

thats so wrong....how about a group buy?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

Just to make you drool a little more:
I can go lower than that:








Pretty nice exhaust:








GROUP BUY ON SEATS???? 









PS: Note the aluminum (in place of wood) interior trim.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Hopefully that means us lowly V6, V8 and V10 owners can get the W12 exhaust tips and seats aftermarket.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (CBurkard)*

I want the bodykit too.


----------



## twowheel (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: (mishref)*

Yes. I'm diggin' the fender flairs!


----------

